# Metro Orange Line Bus/Bike path



## ari (Jan 25, 2005)

I recently moved to North Hollywood, and I just discovered (driving by) the Metro Orange Line in construction across the San Fernando Valley. For those of you who haven't seen it, it's a dedicated bus line and bikeway (no cars) stretching about 15 miles from the North Hollywood metro station to Canoga Park, and it looks almost (if not already) complete.

Has anyone ridden this yet? How is it? It looks like it would be a great way to get in 30 quick miles without the usual traffic hassle, not to mention visiting my family in Woodland Hills without braving the dreaded 101. Reports would be appreciated -- and I may do my own in the next day or two!

Cheers,
Ari


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

sweet! hey im going back to USC for the fall and hell that would be an awesome bike route. Would be awesome to get more bike riders to test out this inaugural trail


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I commuted into work today, Sherman Oaks to Burbank. I regularly commute along Chandler Blvd, and it doesn't seem as if the Orange Line is quite finished enough to actually use, but maybe I'll check it out on my ride home this evening..


----------



## ari (Jan 25, 2005)

So, I rode the length of the Orange Line bike path today, and I spotted several other roadies doing the same. It's not 100% ready for prime time, but it's an absolutely amazing path! A couple spots aren't completely finished (if I recall, near Reseda and near Woodman) requiring a bit of cyclocrossing -- or using the actual Busway road, since no buses are running on it quite yet. Also, the path crosses some major streets, and not all the signals (button-activated) are operational yet. This required exercising a bit of caution and timing, but it wasn't too bad at all -- definitely better than riding in traffic the whole way.

The vast majority of it is beautiful, paved asphalt, although there are a couple exceptions. In North Hollywood, the path is simply the bike lane on Chandler Blvd, before it transitions into a separate path. Also, in the Sherman Oaks/Encino area, there's a segment where it's just a concrete sidewalk path near Woodley and Balboa parks.

Hope to see some of you out there -- if you see a guy in a Caltech kit on a yellow Felt, be sure to wave. 

Cheers,
Ari


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*cool, thanks*

thanks for the update. I just recently moved to Studio City and have seen this path by car but haven't ridden it yet. Sounds like a good one to have nearby. Also check out what's happening along the L.A. river near Laurel Cyn. & Ventura Blvd. It's being developed for MUT (Multi-Use Trail) along the riverway with new gates, entrances, etc. Cool.

Holy crap. L.A. is becoming bike-friendly. 

see ya out there - 
Jeff


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've taken a glimpse of the new bike path as it makes its way through the East Valley. It really doesn't look all that wonderful or convenient quite yet. It starts and stops, leaving you to traverse streets that aren't really that good for bicycling. The concrete walls that line the bikeway and the busway lend the project a look not unlike that of a penitentiary exercise yard. I have yet to try the bike path out, and my first impressions may be wrong, but I'm still not quite ready to abandon my usual East-West route: Chandler Boulevard, Burbank Blvd over the freeway, and then the old bike path west.


----------

